# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  CAMU CAMU POLVO ORGANICO CERTIFICADO

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

*Somos productores y fabricantes de CAMU CAMU ORGANICO en POLVO:*  
Precio: *USD$16.00 X kg + IGV* puesto en Lima.
Cantidad: Podemos proveer 1, 3, 6 ó 10 tn de producto, podemos procesar hasta 100 tn/año
Certificado Orgánico: Perú, USA y EU con Con *CONTROL UNION* Packing: Doble Bolsa de 5 Kg en 1 caja de 30 Kg 
Atendemos pedidos de retail con marca blanca. 
Comunicarse con: 
Fer Zegarra 
961027798  *JUNGLA ORGANICA PERU SAC*
RUC: 20393943590
Pucallpa - Perú *ZT Natural Peru ? website*Temas similares: VENTA DE CAMU CAMU EN POLVO, CACAO NIBS EN POLVO, CACAO GRANILLA INTEGRAL (ORGANICO) #DESHIDRATADOS EN POLVO (CHOCHO, LÚCUMA, QUINUA, MAÍZ MORADO, CAMOTE, MACA, UÑA DE GATO, CAMU CAMU, YACÓN, VENTA DE CAMU CAMU EN POLVO, CACAO NIBS EN POLVO, CACAO GRANILLA INTEGRAL (ORGANICO) CAMU CAMU DESHIDRATADO EN POLVO, SALDO EXPORTACION PULPA DE CAMU CAMU CONGELADA / FROZEN CAMU CAMU PULP

----------

